# First year pup learning the ropes pictures



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Well thought I post a few pictures, of my hairy pup, she's doing good so far has had experience on Pheasants, quail, forest grouse and chukars, and has retrieved pigeons, doves, ducks, geese, huns, and sharpies...


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm adding to the list of the same pup. These griffs bring home the birds. End of story.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

PS- Mom and Dad say "Hi!"


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

8)


----------

